
Google Bans Payday Loans Ads - vincent_s
http://googlepublicpolicy.blogspot.com/2016/05/an-update-to-our-adwords-policy-on.html
======
ck2
If only they demonstrated more control over their third party ad networks.

Breaking mobile on purpose, dubious products, etc.

I miss when ads were text only and had to be clever and accurate.

